# Taxes on US citizen in Dubai



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

How much is the tax applicable to be paid to US govt. by an American citizen ,who lives permanently out of USA and has settled as an expat in U.A.E. ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved your question over to the Tax section, though there isn't a real easy answer.

A US citizen is always subject to filing US tax returns, even when living overseas. How much tax they wind up paying to the US government depends on many things, including the source of their income (the first $92K or so of earned income is subject to a special "exclusion" from the tax calculation, but must be declared), their filing status (i.e. married or not, to another US citizen or not, etc.), and what sorts of deductions and exemptions the person has available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> I've moved your question over to the Tax section, though there isn't a real easy answer.
> 
> A US citizen is always subject to filing US tax returns, even when living overseas. How much tax they wind up paying to the US government depends on many things, including the source of their income (the first $92K or so of earned income is subject to a special "exclusion" from the tax calculation, but must be declared), their filing status (i.e. married or not, to another US citizen or not, etc.), and what sorts of deductions and exemptions the person has available.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks a zillion for the favour ,especially from those unhelpful folks ....
One question , the first $92k earned income ... when you say that ,Is it an annual figure or what ..... Kindly explain ...    ......... And if one violates or uses fradulent means ,what are the consequences ?


----------

